# Need help with my green star exam...



## xo-jacqueline-ox (2 May 2007)

i know i shouldn't be freaking and that it's probably the easiest test in the world, but i always freak out before a test.  so i was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas on what's going to be on it.

another reason why i'm freaking out is because i have the worst study habits ever and i really don't want to do green star again especially since i'm supposed to be going to CL instead of Basic this summer (if you're wondering why, it's because i'm almost 16 lol...)

i feel somewhat confident about myself passing but it would help if i had a general idea of what's going to be on the test.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GAP (2 May 2007)

xo-jacqueline-ox said:
			
		

> _i know i shouldn't be freaking and that it's probably the easiest test in the world, but i always freak out before a test.  so i was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas on what's going to be on it.
> 
> another reason why i'm freaking out is because i have the worst study habits ever and i really don't want to do green star again especially since i'm supposed to be going to CL instead of Basic this summer (if you're wondering why, it's because i'm almost 16 lol...)
> 
> ...



Why would you expect someone to help you avoid basic study habits? 

You are asking some of the most ethical people to help you cheat, because you are lazy and will not make the effort to improve your study habits.   You will go far.......


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 May 2007)

If you paid attention during your class period..it should not be that hard...if you are 16, the do the man thing...work hard.

as EX CIC , this is the only advice i can give you.


----------



## xo-jacqueline-ox (2 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Why would you expect someone to help you avoid basic study habits?
> 
> You are asking some of the most ethical people to help you cheat, because you are lazy and will not make the effort to improve your study habits.   You will go far.......



i'm not trying to cheat... i just want a general idea of what i should study for because if i start stuffing all of this info in my head now... or if i actually learn how to study properly i might be less likely to freak out (and btw i am also more willing to change or partially alter my ways of studying for cadets because i take this way more seriously than school)


----------



## xo-jacqueline-ox (2 May 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> If you paid attention during your class period..it should not be that hard...if you are 16, the do the man thing...work hard.
> 
> as EX CIC , this is the only advice i can give you.



i do pay attention in class, it's just i don't retain information all that well... unless it's numbers... and i can't do the man thing lol... i'm a girl xD


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 May 2007)

then do the woman thing...

read you star book...go over and it will go well...you are stressing out yourself to much.

the hardest part is usually the practical par of knots, the flags, map abd compass part...

work harder then you ever worked...and you will do well...as past expreince..in 6 years I saw perhaps 2-3 people having to redo star program...did you participate a little during class?


----------



## xo-jacqueline-ox (2 May 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> then do the woman thing...
> 
> read you star book...go over and it will go well...you are stressing out yourself to much.
> 
> ...



i try to participate as much as possible... my first week at cadets i was told by my instructor that i should participate as much as possible and that he always wanted to see my hand up because they wanted to move me ahead as soon as possible... lol...


----------



## sapperboysen (9 May 2007)

At my corps we just gave this test, the biggest fail area was in drill. Make sure you know your drill.


----------



## Muir (10 May 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> then do the woman thing...
> 
> read you star book...go over and it will go well...you are stressing out yourself to much.
> 
> ...



It's not only women that go over things in a book, so don't make it a male or female thing. I'm a woman and I don't go over and re-read my star book. 

If you seriously don't know what's going to be on your test then ask one of your seniors who took the test last year. Also, ask what tests you have specifically because a lot of corps test throughout the year and you may only have some tests left. In my corps you aren't given just one test, you're given things like a drill tests, bush craft tests, map and compass tests, things like that.

Also, have fun in CL. I was advanced as well, ended up being 17 at CL, the oldest kid in charlie company lol.


----------



## mysteriousmind (10 May 2007)

Cdt/Cpl Muir said:
			
		

> It's not only women that go over things in a book, so don't make it a male or female thing. I'm a woman and I don't go over and re-read my star book.
> 
> If you seriously don't know what's going to be on your test then ask one of your seniors who took the test last year. Also, ask what tests you have specifically because a lot of corps test throughout the year and you may only have some tests left. In my corps you aren't given just one test, you're given things like a drill tests, bush craft tests, map and compass tests, things like that.
> 
> Also, have fun in CL. I was advanced as well, ended up being 17 at CL, the oldest kid in charlie company lol.



I never intended to to a man/woman thing. I was responding to her post.

And the only way to get to what you want is quite simple   1- good participation in star program 2- good practice and, 3- good revision. The star book is not only a decoration. It is a tools to help to review the things you have learned. Dont whine about not re-reading your books or not having time or stuff like this.

Revision is a key to success in what ever feild you are studying.


----------



## q_1966 (12 May 2007)

so...what does your favourite hockey team have to do with green star testing lol, the biggest bit for me, when I was 14 was trying to remember the LHQ stuff, thats not in the book, when was your cadet corps formed etc. That might be Red Star though...cant remember


----------



## Burrows (12 May 2007)

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> so...what does your favourite hockey team have to do with green star testing lol


Uhhh..... What?


----------



## q_1966 (12 May 2007)

The poll lol


----------



## Franko (12 May 2007)

1. Study the Green Star Manual. Review everything that you've been taught.

2. Review all prior tests

3. Know your drill and practice it.

4. If required, get some extra help with any of the above.

It is up to you to pass. This test is not that hard. Anyone who stays awake for the lectures and pays attention will pass.

Regards


*
Mod note*: modifying the poll completely to make it relevant to the topic at hand. Please choose a normal font colour. Red is very hard to read for most members and denounces anger.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## stealthylizard (16 May 2007)

Trying to remember my green star days (back in 1990).  We were still using the same training synopsis that came out in 1977.  The big red books, with French and English on the same pages.  I still have my red star book from the same style.  The tests were just as big too, lol.  I may have to go through some of it before I get my job offer to brush up on some forgotten skills.  Hey look at that, I still have the old drill manual too.  Whatever happened to the days of learning sword drill, and artillery piece movements, lol. ( I am a collector of stuff I will never use again)

Review the questions at the end of each unit in your book.  I am pretty sure that one of your NCM's would be more than happy to give you any extra review necessary, especially RSM's and drill >.

If only I could go back in time............... :daydreaming:


----------

